# iOS 10.3.1 et iCloud



## nulleentout (4 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir
Je viens de constater que l'onglet iCloud a disparu de Réglages de mon iPhone 6S depuis la migration vers l'iOS 10.3.1

Vous aussi ?

Avez vous toujours l'icône du Trousseau 

Moi elle a aussi disparu

C'est grave ?

Merci


----------



## nulleentout (4 Avril 2017)

Désolée..., je change de lunettes !


----------

